
Kids Can't Use Computers (2013) - samuraig
http://coding2learn.org/blog/2013/07/29/kids-cant-use-computers/
======
khedoros
The HN discussion from 3 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6186730](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6186730)

